
Another park.IO success story – 2,389.9% profit on know.ly - ca98am79
http://blog.park.io/articles/another-park-io-success-story-know-ly/
======
mattkrea
Does no one else see this as disgusting?

~~~
ca98am79
Actually everyone involved in this transaction is very happy with the outcome.
The buyer is happy to get the domain that they want, and the seller is happy
to make money.

